# hi, fellow ehMac users! [shameless plug for my new venture]



## imgmkr (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.spotmeeting.com has been open for biz! 
myself and two other buddies teamed up to form an 
online dating site with a twist, targetting wi-fi and 
mobile users offering location-based-service /info. 
we hope this becomes bigger than L***life!!!
we're online with our beta service for free currently. 
we're airing a radio ads on Flow93.5 and Z103.5 and 
we gonna have a white Hummer cruising TO's clubs 
the the weekends. 
did i mention we're running 3 Xserves to host our
service and a G5 1.8 DP for java compliing and other
graphic/video/audio duties. i'll have pictures of them
posted soon~~  
Please check our site/service. i can't wait for feedback
from fellow mac users! 
ps: our website/service is mac friendly too!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Thats cool man, need a windsor affiliate?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

'If I agree to be located?' You're joking right? Hey go for it, personally if I want to be tracked by mobile GPS I'll rob a bank and get me a nice new comfy Lo-Jack. 

Gawd...Only guys would think this **** up. Perhaps if you saw me and came over did some really cool trick with a shot of single malt, a lighter and a small dog I'd jump ya!  

Do you think I'm going to sit there in flashing lights, crowds, and loud music and try and figure out what weiner is trying to get my attention by jamming my phone with messages?  

You want my attention? Stick your tongue inside your beer bottle sweety.
















Oh! Sorry about that......Not my fault.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

*I'd be much more impressed if it were a pink Sherman tank, not a white Hummer.* 









yes, much more impressive. don't _mess_ with the _Spotmaker_!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Very cleaver, Wally. And it's almost pink, as well.

I was going to post a photo of a "white Hummer"...but I was pretty sure it wouldn't get past the censors.







 

This IS a PG rated family-oriented forum, after all.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

See, what I tole ya. That's just gonna bring the humans into instant mating frenzy. How can anyone possibly resist!?

And we can have the boy tank, too. 










Just imagine these two trawling the local bars, dispensing chihuahuas and/or Lhasa apsos, Laphroaig and Zippos.

iG/<, too lazy to make a rainbow tank.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I think we have found the female equivalent of MacNutt. I shall refer to her as Ms.. MacNutt from now on!

This could get interesting yet


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

If you guys are such big Macs fans with your G5 and Xserves why, oh why did you have to sell your soul to satan?

http://www.spotmeeting.com/partners.jsp

Just kidding, good luck!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

iGeek, you know what "toothing" is right?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Gee...all I can think of is something out of Rome: Total War when it comes to Gretchen's suggestion. Unfortunately, in this case, instead of flaming pigs I can only think of a flaming Chihuahua.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Ya I wondered about their choice of 'promo tool' the whole 'white hummer' thing was just to obvious [thought I'd let some one else have some fun with it].

The tanks are quite spiffy I must say, dispensing chihuahuas ala the tee-shirt canon would be a marketing idea worthy of the Herb Tarlak award.  I'd go.

I'm not sure about the whole Ms. Macnutt thing, I mean we haven't even established paternity yet, but the more I read the more I'm trying to remember- the early years are so sketchy, vary vague, perhaps some heavy therapy is required...







Oh wait! That's what my 3 o'clock Friday is....[airhead]....  Okay where'd I put my bra....??

Sorry about hi-jacking your honest attempt at promoting what may or may not be a good idea, but I am quickly figuring out that even the most legitimate threads can [and usually do] wonder far far off the intended path. Oh well, best get a map I guess. Mmmm more coffee now.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Ironmac inquireth:

*iGeek, you know what "toothing" is right?*

It's a stage in an infant's development, when blue spikes poke through its gums and it runs around in the Tube, looking for things to rub against. In filthy places.

 

iG/<


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I guess iGeek does get out then...hahaha


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> runs around in the Tube, looking for things to rub against. In filthy places.


Well perhaps we've found a 'new' Olympic' event right here on the forum..









Very menacing looking Mr. iGeek I must say... is that the Tuesday morning 'why did my toothbrush just fall in the toilet' look?  Or is just that the light is in the right spot as you mentioned?









..Now if we could just get a look at Pamela.....hmmmmm


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

nice idea, but......the thing about lavalife is that (I'm guessing here because I'm not single) it actually looked cool and it didn't look as if it catered for desperado's......it portrayed itself as a company that connects 'urban' professionals that were too busy with their careers to find the 'right' person.

From a branding point of view I think you need to work on it a bit.......you need a 'thing'. Also, the opening page might be a bit geeky for women, you can think of something less intimidating than 'LSBN' can't you ?


IMHO

good luck with it though


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*Now if we could just get a look at Pamela....*

She looks exactly like her avatar. And you can also get a look at her kitchen tiles. If you want. [mild poke in the ribs]

iG/<


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

The Nutt manufactures another excuse:

*I was going to post a photo of a "white Hummer"...but I was pretty sure it wouldn't get past the censors. *

Chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicken!










iG/<


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*..Now if we could just get a look at Pamela.....hmmmmm 
* 

I'm hot, and that's all you need to know.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Just kidding around. I'm not that vain. But I *have* been told so....and The Librarian has proposed to me a couple times. Does *that* count?


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*Very menacing looking Mr. iGeek I must say... is that the Tuesday morning 'why did my toothbrush just fall in the toilet' look?*

It's Tuesday already? Oh f*!

Geez, whenever I'm striving to make any other facial expression than the one accompanying "Duh!", it comes out "menacing". I guess it's one of the burdens a psychopath must bear.









iG/<


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

If we all looked like our icons then mine would be pretty tough to explain. 

G's point is a good one though (getting back to the topic). It might have been a good idea to have test marketed the idea on a few women first.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

_The Librarian has proposed to me a couple times. Does *that* count?_

The library - now that is a *hotspot*.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

'LSBN'.... Ya I wondered about that when I saw it. C'mon guys that's not thinking things all the way through...Or is that a 'special' server you have running?









iGeek...WTF is that???!!! And let's see the 'after' pic...  



> I'm hot, and that's all you need to know.


Geez Pamela it's like 9:30 am, talking like that with all the 'little boyz' on here, no ones going to get any work done....  


Speaking of 'hot...
...with all the 'descriptives' coming from 'Macnutt' I'm getting visions of say... a Grizzly Adams meets Foster Brooks meets Powdered Toast Man kind of thing...tooling around in some nasty hopped up Bronco scaring the hell out of the tourists














But I'm sure it all works on the 'island'


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh man!!! It's Wednesday...... Nice......


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

That's quite the bird you got there, iGeek. How did u catch it?


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

_talking like that with all the 'little boyz' on here, no ones going to get any work done.... _

actually I find this new thong is more distracting than the talk. At least my posture is improving.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*That's quite the bird you got there, iGeek. How did u catch it?*

Dem birdies is a sucka for white suga'.

Nah, I caught it wif Gugle this time around. 

*iGeek...WTF is that???!!! And let's see the 'after' pic...*

Well... it's an albino hummer. Not strictly white, I admit.

OK, here's the "after" pic, since you ask so nicely:










iG/<


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

hey, iGeek, are you flipping us the bird?

good shot though - I guess that qualifies as a s*hotspot*. But let's not go there.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

No, I wasn't. Now I am:










iG/<


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

There's a market for this?!?









Sorry, don't mean to be overly critical, but . . . I just don't see it.

Good luck anyways.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

*There's a market for this?!? *

Shush! I'm shocked! Don't you know that the 1st Rule of Acquisition is "Where there is no market, thou shalt make a market."

Nobody needed their teeth whitened either, a short time ago. Now people are all bleach crazy, getting ready for their... toothing.

Personally, I'd be much more impressed if it were a pink Sherman tank, not a white Hummer. That's just so lilylivered .


iG/<


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm still working on that dog and lighter and single malt thing that Gretchen mentioned.









I think I got a serious cramp in my frontal lobe, just trying to imagine it. Whew!


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

_iGeek, you know what "toothing" is right?_

ahh... that's why I hang out here... you learn something new and exciting every day. Toothing! Thank you. Such a rich world we live in. 

Well... it would seem "spotmeeting.com" has been scooped by the built-in capabilities of cellphones etc which allows strangers to conspire to mutually alleviate the boredom and sensual deprivation induced by commuting.

Where there's a will there's a way...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Here's a thought...

What with all this speculation flying about, not to mention some of us claiming that they are ...ahem..."hot"....perhaps we should start a thread here at ehmac where we can post our own mugshots for all to see. Only the bravest need apply.

A challenge. Now lets see what happens.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Lead on MacDuff.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

What we'd need is some easy way to post a photo. I don't currently have a .mac account..but if someone here were to allow others to upload images to theirs, then we'd be in business.

There are probably other options, as well. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Get a Spymac.com account and set everything up so you can use the free 100 meg web hosting? That's what I'm moving to shortly -- no more of this 5 megabyte stuff.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macnutt, email me your mugshot and i will post it for you.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

don't you think an ehmac dating service would be a bit of a sausage party?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I wasn't actually thinking about a dating service here at ehmac. I just wanted to note that there seemed to be a lot of speculation as of late about what some of us actually look like...and I suggested that we might wish to start a new thread to resolve some of that.

Any interest in this? Or is anonymity the preference?


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

*Or is anonymity the preference?*

For me it is. What with PosterBoy stalking me, I don't think I want to risk getting another stalker....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm not sure he is actually stalking you JFP. I suspect he just likes watching your kitty slowly rotate in that clever avatar.

It is rather hypnotic.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Stare deeply at the kitty. Watch the kitty spin. The kitty is your master. You love the kitty, and the kitty loves you, too. Whatever you do for me will make kitty happy. Don't you want kitty to be happy?


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Big kitty is watching you.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Big kitty is watching you.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

A dating service....














Perhaps we could enlist the services of....never mind.

Well I for one can't wait to see what shaving with a stogie has done to the mug  there is either really cool scarring and nasty craters and such or it's as smooth as a babies butt, which is kinda creepy as well...

A stalker...very nice M. Poole and all the way across the country no less, nothing like dedication in ones work.  

Hey I think that using images or rather pieces of images that we take of ourselves is great in avatars, then you only show what you feel like showing, depending on mood, topics, weather state of sobriety...  

And I think the only one that has claimed 'hotness' is the slinky Pamela, if I'm not mistaken. [I've never made that claim, y'all just assume it so]....OH! What an ego...!!! Hey I'm not bragging but lets just say the chair I sit on has a Nomex cover on it...There's some heat here.. And no, not from farting with the 'boyz' at lunch..  

||...can't believe I typed that.||


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> And I think the only one that has claimed 'hotness' is the slinky Pamela


If you are taking about "our" Pamela here on ehMac, she has never left that impression with me.

Pamela is a lady, and a smart one at that.

The reference to her as "slinky" is an injustice.

If I had to pick any lady who IS a lady here, it would be Pamela.

Want to guess who I wouldn't pick?

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm just glad that I don't own a GPS picture and text messaging cell phone,
For that matter...I'm just glad I don't have a cell phone period.

Do we really need a service like this in Canada?
I could see this taking off well in Japan where almost everyone
has the technology that this service is boasting about, But here
in Baby Canada I'd think that this service would be pointed more
at the Fiddling Fido toting teens and not your average Joe or Jill.

Just my 2¢

Dave


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Gretchen's avatars are 'hot'. 



















But that just may be the spinning kitty talkin'


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> I'm hot, and that's all you need to know.


Who do you suppose wrote that? And of course she followed it up by modestly down playing the fact that she may well indeed be hot.



> The reference to her as "slinky" is an injustice.


Perhaps if you had a clue as to the meaning behind the word as it is being used here you wouldn't be quite so quick to place your ignorance and obvious lack of knowledge when it comes to making references to women on display for all to see. I would be curious to know what you think it is in reference to.



> If I had to pick any lady who IS a lady here, it would be Pamela.


Well that's very smooth I must say, kind of feel a little embarrased for you sparkie. I'm sure if you were actually speaking you would have spit that line out like mouth full of nails. Wow  I feel like I'm writing script overs for a really bad after school speacial...









You know it's okay to have crushes on people, really, just don't let it get the better of you, as it obviously has in this instance.  

For you to have the audacity to make the assumption that you know even the slightest detail about me and what I'm like because you are reading what I post here on this forum is just about the most asinine and ignorant thing you could do. Do you honestly believe that you can form character profiles and assess someones intellegence by reading random postings on a BBS?

Do me a favor there Sir Galahad if someone writes something that you in your fantasy world deem to be insulting to me and my person, don't come to my aid K? Thanks...Phew!









What a riot man....


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Hrm. Maybe we should start an ehMac hot or not?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Mr. JFP you have inspired motion.  Static is dead.

There is something about that kat....







I just.......can't......look.....away...........


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

SINC, thank you for the kind words. I'm glad that my actions on this board in the last year have given you that impression of me.

...and Gretchen...you'd understand where he was coming from if you were here for more than a week. When I say "I'm hot", he (and many others) know me well here, and understand that I'm just joking around and there isn't one bit of ego in that comment.

And Gretchen. Just a thought...you've kinda come out of left field at a hundred miles an hour. Some may not appreciate the approach you have taken to "introducing" yourself to "us". The quality of the 93 posts you've left in one week might be the first clue.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the view like from up there on your high horse, Pamela?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I not going to get into a war of witty phrases with you or anyone else about this jpoole.

Last time I checked, people were entitled to their opinion.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Last time I checked, people were entitled to their opinion.*

Indeed, they are.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

No they're not!

People are like lemmings.

Individuals on the other hand...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> And Gretchen. Just a thought...you've kinda come out of left field at a hundred miles an hour. Some may not appreciate the approach you have taken to "introducing" yourself to "us". The quality of the 93 posts you've left in one week might be the first clue.


well said, pamela. i find myself feeling slightly underwhelmed and mildly annoyed with gretchen's disruptive and vacuous posting style. mentality of a 14 year old.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Personally, I LIKE it.  

Gretchen is cool. We've needed someone like this here at ehmac for a long time. A bright spark that will drop in and raise some hell, and then leave all of us talking loudly when they are away.

Hmmm...wait a minute...that sounds a LOT like....YIKES!!  

I'm leaving now. And I'm going to go and soak my tortured melon in a huge bucket of barbecue sauce.

(and no talking loudly while I'm gone...okay?)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*i find myself feeling slightly underwhelmed and mildly annoyed with gretchen's disruptive and vacuous posting style.*

What about Pamela's sometimes rather arrogant way of posting? Does that count for nothing? 

I'm sure it'll all even out in time. Besides, the more you bother someone about something the more it will bother you, so maybe we should just let it all drop.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

> What about Pamela's sometimes rather arrogant way of posting? Does that count for nothing?


Excuse me??


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Sorry Pamela...I like and respect you more than you may know...but there have been moments when You were "wayy out there".

And this is from a guy who is regularly "wayyy out there" by the way.







 

And I hope you accept this observation in the constructive way that it was intended.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd like to see a percentage of how many of my 1500 posts in a year were "wayy out there".

That's my only point.

First impressions are first impressions. And needless to say, Gretchen has made a strong one


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So have you.  

Trust me on this.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

It's funny how making ONE observation can sparka dozen posts about the person who made the comment, not about the comment itself.

I stated my opinion based on a reply to Sinc's post. My comment didn't come out of nowhere. 

I've said my peace. Now we'll see how long I have to pay for doing so.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Making one unpopular observation here can cause a lot of people to run up and bite you, all of a sudden (I know...I've got the scars to prove it)  

But it wasn't just one observation, Pamela. And not everyone here thought you were wrong.

You DID manage to stand out from the crowd, though.  

Join the club.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

ahh, such turmoil and memories of Sweden
love it or leave it


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

"Memories of Sweden"??

WTF??


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

just a TRULY vacuous statement









 i realize people are entitled to their opinions but it gets nasty when you start with the "you wanna hang with us, better behave" thing. "us" is quite a broad term for mac users, we come in all shapes, sizes and characters


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Ah the world of online 'communities', gotta love 'em...  

Go to sleep for a few hours and....

I certainly don't need to defend anything I've posted here , this is an open public forum I don't recall having to pay a membership fee or go through an application process. 

People, well individuals are free to post opinions and observations on whatever topics and subject matter they wish, if you post a thread one would assume that you expect to get replies. Will they be ones you want? Maybe, maybe not. 

I suppose that I should have what?, introduced myself and made simple non-committal types of respones to topics posted so as not to be disruptive or intrusive? Are new members somehow assigned the 'position' of junior members and expected to only reply when there is no chance that they may offend the 'lords' of the forum? 

Give you [email protected]##in' heads a shake! 

I've 'lurked' on this forum for over 6 months and let me tell you this place has some of the biggest 'online' ego cases I've ever seen. Some of you people have such an over blown sense of self importance it's just outright comical!







Of course I would never call anyone to the floor on it because that is what these places are all about, when you are posting in the 'non technical' threads anyway. If you think that people who join here are supposed to follow some kind of guidelines with regards to how they post then I suggest you put the idea of a fee based membership to a vote and submit it to the person in charge.

When you sign up for this forum one of the key things that you agree to is that you are 'nice' to the other members, I don't recall it mentioning anything about kissing their asses and falling in to a position of subservience within the community.  

I've never, in my short life here, insulted anyone or made derogatory statements toward anyone? No, that's no cool in real life nor is it cool in online life. 

Having said all that, will I defend myself? You bet your ass! You wanna take a swipe at me by insulting me as both a person and a woman are you [email protected]#!in' nuts? What would make you think that I would stand for that? Oh I forgot ya, I'm a new member I'm not supposed to stir the mix up...ya.







I'll tell you one thing that I've observed here on this forum and that is that much like in real like certain 'men' have a real problem with women that are of the 'stronger' personality type.









Better get a helmet and a cup guys I'm bringing some of my friends here and if you think I'm 'in yer face' you haven't seen anything.










Underwhelmed? Yes I'm sure that is a phrase you're well familiar with sport. I'm sure you've heard your wife or girlfriend mention it once or twice after you've 'performed'....


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Pamela wrote:


> First impressions are first impressions. And needless to say, Gretchen has made a strong one


and Macnutt wrote:


> So have you.
> 
> Trust me on this.


Oh yeah, I can vaguely remember some good emails from Pamela where she came on strong. 

And there's been lot's of others that have come on strong as well, Pam's not the only one.

All I can say, is Gretchen is definitely a breath of fresh air for the forums. Things were getting a little quiet and stale around here. We've gotten used to MacNutt and some of the other "strong" personalities have tamed down I think.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

And talking about hot, I think this thread is heating up!  Lucky I didn't mention my first thoughts on this thread, like escort service... oops...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

gretchen, nothing you could say would ever offend me. i find you obnoxious, not offensive.



> I've never, in my short life here, insulted anyone or made derogatory statements toward anyone? No, that's no cool in real life nor is it cool in online life.


go back and reread your posts.

i don't care if you stay or go and it's not for me to say. your point about paid memberships is moot, since no one is asking you to leave or change your posting style. some people are simply telling you that you come across as abrasive.

it's especially annoying in that you don't confine your disruptions to the non technical threads, but feel the need to assault every thread with a barrage of nonsense.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

You should make the eyes pulsate like LED's....Mr.JFP is definately onto something with the 'motion' thing.  

Abrasive..... well I suppose I can't argue that one.  

I don't think anything I've posted in a starting thread has been insulting to any one person? I don't know anyone well enough here to single them out and insult them, I wouldn't do that anyway. If you can find an example send it to me or post it. If you 'feel' insulted by something I've posted, well that's your problem not mine sorry.









As for 'paying' memberships, that was with regards to posting etiquette and such, I belong to fee based boards and you are bound by certain rules, within reason of course.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> i find you obnoxious...


Someone mentioned abrasive as well.....gee you guys are so sweet....Flowers? No thanks...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hi folks... back after some much needed holidays, although feeling a little under the weather today. 

Just skimming through the thread and wanted to quick chime in. 

I love the variety of personalities, flavours, opinions and writing styles on ehMac. Let's make room for everyone, especially people with Type A personalities that I think make the forum quite interesting. 

I'm not going to try to limit ehMac into any one type of "style" of posts but will always try to limit personal insults and negativity. 

A little less sexual innuendo would be appreciated too.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Ya see...? Now the principal's here guys wait to go! Look it wasn't me...they just started calling me names and and.....









I shall try and play 'nice'.... However I would ask that I not be held responsible for my 'friends' when ever they arrive... I am the 'quiet' one in the group.  

What a wonderful day.....clean underwear a coke and a smile what more could you ask for?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

ahh, now memories of xvi...everything else is better and better


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

If I were to rate kitty's hypnotic powers on a scale of one to ten, I'd have to give them an eleventy billion.

To think some people didn't like kitty, either.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm thinking that given your location and the fact that you are familiar with 'high' math as is evident by your knowledge of something as obscure as 'eleventy billion', I can see why people would be affraid of the kitty....









Who knows what is coded into the skipping frames....  I have a craving for tuna....


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Is the witch hunt over yet? Is it safe to come out?

Someone has been awarded the scarlet "A" for "abrasive"? Oh, Gadzooks!

I take it the milk must have been curdled in many a bowl this morning.

>snicker<

Well, El Nutt wanted some mud wrestling...


iG/<


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Innuendo, what's that?

Isn't that the what you call an Italian proctologist?

Sooorrry ... I couldn't resist!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Well, some folk are certainly showing their true colours  Gretchen must be on to something to get people's panties in a bunch.  

Some of these comments are quiet hilarious...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"If I had to pick any lady who IS a lady here, it would be Pamela."

you actually going to take that laying down Pam







 

Sinc I TOO think Pam is a slinky lady and that's a compliment, not a dis.

Gretch .....bring it on, love the 'tude


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> Sinc I TOO think Pam is a slinky lady and that's a compliment, not a dis.


Gee could it be that there was someone that understood that 'slinky' wasn't a degrogatory slam against Pamela? Who as it turns out wasn't 'making' things up when she declared her 'hotness' to the forum...  Hey baby, you wear a dress like that......  

Don't you feel just a _little_ silly Sinc? Probably not...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Don't you feel just a little silly Sinc? Probably not..


Nope.

Not a bit.

MacDoc is entitled to his opinion, and I know his opinion well.

As for your opinion, the jury is still out. Although you are still entitiled to it!  

Cheers


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

(ummm... I'm not _here_ anymore... and it's all that damn *G*'s fault! This place all of a sudden became interesting enough that I had to take disciplinary action - which was actually kinda fun - in order to stay on schedule. And now, if you'll excuse me, I must go spank myself for leaving this message. toodles.)


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> As for your opinion, the jury is still out


So are you saying that the jury is still out on whether Pamela is _slinky_ or not? Because I think she already answered that by posting that picture of herself. I'm not sure you'll find anyone here that would dispute the fact the she _is_ indeed pretty attractive....

Do you even _know_ what slinky means in this instance? Again, probably not.

I'm not sure there is another way to inturpert your reply, because if you're implying that the jury is out that I should be allowed to voice my opinion....no you couldn't be saying that..  I really hope that isn't what you're implying...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

_"As for your opinion, the jury is still out"_

is it??

I'd say the applause is rather substantive.  

•••••••••

Vacu.....let's not go THERE  
I tried to find an appropriate animation for you googling "spanking animation"....my my what a variegated world we live in.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh...my apologies Sinc I see what you were getting at...  

You still don't know what my opinion is on things, on the topics that arise here on the forum, well I have some very disappointing news for you. You are never going to be able to tag that one..







My opinions vary on all subjects and issues. And you're forgetting one very key part of the equation.... I'm a woman! I've got more opinions than you've got smells...







Sorry just a little _'guy'_ thing I like to toss around. 

_Of course everything I wrote about Pamela still stands!_


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Hmmm. Glad I'm an ugly chick. I don't get into any trouble that way. I'm so ugly, most people think I'm a guy on this forum.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm one could make something of that "confession" and your avatar  
G????.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I'm a woman! I've got more opinions than you've got smells... Sorry just a little 'guy' thing I like to toss around.


Not quite. I smell rather well, thanks. I can smell a phoney a mile away.

An immature female perhaps?



> Of course everything I wrote about Pamela still stands!


Not likely. At best, it sits. On the bottom of the pile.

Cheers


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> Not quite. I smell rather well, thanks. I can smell a phoney a mile away.


So, okay I'll bite, what are you so subtly trying to say? 

Oh come on you can say..


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh STOP it everyone!  

Gretchen is definitely NOT me...and she is probably (possibly?) not even related to me! (but I'm taking the fifth on that one).

And I have NO reason to think that she is actually the late and not terribly lamented macello. If she is...then I like this particular incarnation MUCH better than the last one, BTW.  

And I've just had a good gander at the Lady Pamela's true image on another thread. For what it's worth, I agree with Gretchen. She's "slinky". And pretty "hot" as well. A fine lookin lady, by any measure of the term.

Which some people here might think is a not-to-politically-correct comment. 

Fair enough. It's not.

But it IS just exactly how I see it. No excuses.

Want to take me to task on this?

FINE. Have at it. Do your worst. I'm right here, as always....and ready and willing to actively defend my stated position on ANY subject. As you all well know by now.

But you might want to wait until this monday if you want to really freak out on me. I'll be in the States until then...and you'll be playing to a dead house for the next three days or so.

You might also want to give Gretchen a bit of a breather as well. She's new here. And we WOULD'NT want to chase her away just yet, now WOULD we??

If we did...then I, for one, would be SERIOUSLY cheesed.  

Just so's you know.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Any bets that Macnutt finds another excuse on Monday about why he can't post his photo?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Who wants a coffee....I'm popping to Timmys' for a quick break 
I can't keep up with whats going on here wihtout a short interlude.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> So, okay I'll bite, what are you so subtly trying to say?


That maybe you are not who you claim to be?

Cheers


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

And who would I be? I've read the post about Macnutt being me, but other than that I'm not sure what you mean. 

I've already said that the avatar isn't all me, that only one of the images of the four that make up the file is me. 

Are you implying that I'm someone from here posing as 'me'? Why would you think that? I'm curious as to why you would think that I'm not who I say I am...







What's your rational for that line of thought? 

Please elaborate, if you can..


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

sinc, there's no way this is macello. 

macello was a prolific poster in the 'everything else' forum whose sometimes witty and always vicious tongue got him banned from ehmac for good.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

As the fellas at the poker table are fond of saying..."I call boosheet."

There is much that doesn't add up here.


----------

